# Teichwasser verfärbt sich grau, liegt das am Gestein?



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

Ich hätte eine Frage zu Gesteinen im Wasser die Mineralien oder andere Stoffe ins Wasser abgeben...ist so etwas möglich?
Ich habe eine Teich mit einem kleinen Vorbecken. Die Teichpumpe nimmt das Wasser im Teich auf und es fließt dann in das kleinere Becken und aus diesem dann in einer Art Mini Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.
Wir mussten den kompletten Teich im letzten Frühjahr neu mit Folie auskleiden.
Wir haben viele Steine eingebaut für den Rand und auch so. Unter anderem Sandstein und auch normale Steine die im Garten übrig waren also Steine die man für den Boden nimmt um Wege zu bauen. Die genaue Gesteinsart weiß ich nicht. 
Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten schon aufgefallen dass sich auf dem Boden des kleinen Beckens eine Art weiß graue Schicht bildet.
Genau an dieser Stelle war ein Gehwegstein mit grau schwarzem und etwas weißem Muster, quadratisch,  kennt man eigentlich. 
Nun ist das gesamte kleine Becken grau.
Liegt das an dem Stein? Oder was könnte die Ursache sein?
Fotos folgen noch. 

Viele Grüße, 
Ida


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
> 
> Ich hätte eine Frage zu Gesteinen im Wasser die Mineralien oder andere Stoffe ins Wasser abgeben...ist so etwas möglich?
> Ich habe eine Teich mit einem kleinen Vorbecken. Die Teichpumpe nimmt das Wasser im Teich auf und es fließt dann in das kleinere Becken und aus diesem dann in einer Art Mini Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.
> ...


DAS könnte könnte Kalk sein, Marmor zum Beispiel gibt Kalk ab. Wasser Härte messen.   Gruß Willi


----------



## Turbo (29. Dez. 2020)

Salü Ida
Vielleicht hat dein Teich eine depressive Phase.
Schmeiss doch mal einige Tabletten Antidepressiva oder Vitamin D3 rein.
(Duck und weg)



Nein quatsch...
Hast schon mal probiert was passiert wenn du mit dem Wasserstrahl aus dem Gartenschlauch auf das graue Zeugs spritzst. Verwirbelt es das Zeugs? Vielleicht sind das Auswaschungen welche du mit Filtern oder Wasserwechsel rausbringst.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)




----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hier ist das kleine Becken, man sieht adss es grau geworden ist , zum Vergleich das vorherige Bild. Wenn ich mit einem Stock oder so drin herumwirbel dann wird es auch nicht weniger, es ist eine perfekte Symbiose mit dem Wasser eingegangen 
ich hole morgen mal den Stein heraus und dann mal sehen 
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)




----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hier sieht man es nochmal ganz gut


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Gibt es Gesteinsarten die man eher nicht in den Teich tun sollte`zum Beispiel weil Stoffe ins Wasser gelangen die nicht gut sind?


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221037 Hier ist das kleine Becken, man sieht adss es grau geworden ist , zum Vergleich das vorherige Bild. Wenn ich mit einem Stock oder so drin herumwirbel dann wird es auch nicht weniger, es ist eine perfekte Symbiose mit dem Wasser eingegangen
> ich hole morgen mal den Stein heraus und dann mal sehen
> Danke für eure Antworten!


Hallo Ida!
Für mich sieht das aus als ob da Unkrautvernichter drinne ist - muss aber.   Gruß Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Ida!
> Für mich sieht das aus als ob da Unkrautvernichter drinne ist - *muss aber*.   Gruß Willi


 Hi Willi,
lese dir doch deine Posts bitte vor dem abschicken immer noch mal durch.
Mir scheint dir gehen da ab und zu ein paar Buchstaben, Satzzeichen oder Worte verloren.
Das verfälscht manches Mal den Sinn oder macht es schwer das zu verstehen.
Warum zum Beispiel muss Unkrautvernichter in den Teich?


----------



## Turbo (29. Dez. 2020)

Salü Ida


Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Gibt es Gesteinsarten die man eher nicht in den Teich tun sollte


Ja gibt es.
Würde bis zum Frühling den Teich in Ruhe lassen. 
Dann das Zeugs aufwirbeln und zwei drei Mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machen um das Zeugs abzuführen.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man es nochmal ganz gut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221040


Ich würde das Wasser aus dem kleinen Teich mal ablassen und schauen, was da unten liegt - vielleicht ein totes Tier oder doch Unkrautvernichter von Fremdeinwirkung. Alles
ist möglich auch Kalk aus Marmorgestein. Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Das mit dem Unkrautvernichter verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ida!
Ich denke der kleine Teich ist umgekippt. Ich sehe auf den Fotos kein Gestein was abfaerbt. 
Ich würde sofort das Wasser tauschen und ein Sauerstoff Stein rein legen, in beide Teiche.
Wenn der kleine Teich dein Klaerteich sein soll musst du einiges verändern. Zum Beispiel 100 Prozent Pflanzen aber damit ist es noch nicht getan.
Schau dir mal den Aufbau von Schwimmteichen an, findest du unter der Suche (Lupe rechts oben) hier im Forum Startseite.
Du hast den ganzen Winter Zeit um dich zu belesen.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unkrautvernichter verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz


Kann aber färben.   Alles Gute   Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Ach du meine Güte das ist ja fürchterlich an sowas hatte ich gar nicht gedacht weil sich schon vor ein bis 2 Monaten ganz unten in dem kleinen Becken so eine weis graue Schicht neben einem Stein gebildet hat dachte ich eher daran....ist das normal wenn Gewässer umkippen also dass sichdas von unten her ausbreitet? Ich werde mich gleich informieren danke für deine Antwort Samurai... und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte das ist ja fürchterlich an sowas hatte ich gar nicht gedacht weil sich schon vor ein bis 2 Monaten ganz unten in dem kleinen Becken so eine weis graue Schicht neben einem Stein gebildet hat dachte ich eher daran....ist das normal wenn Gewässer umkippen also dass sichdas von unten her ausbreitet? Ich werde mich gleich informieren danke für deine Antwort Samurai... und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


Ida. hoffentlich haste den Stein heraus genommen, das war garantiert der wunde Punkt. Jetzt schmeisste das Wasser raus u. neu rein, fertig.     Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Habe nochmal recherchiert...das weiß graue Zeug im kleinen Becken war oder ist eine Kamhaut...das sind Mikroorganismen die bilden das und das heißt , wie Samurai bereits geschrieben hatte, das das kleine Becken umgekippt ist
Jetzt muss ich schnell handeln dass es nicht auch bei dem großen Teich passiert.
Was kann man da als aller erstes schnell tun, Sauerstofftabletten? Habe ich gerade nicht parat, ich habe aber so einen Sauerstoffsprudler von Oase, ich könnte diesen mal in den größeren Teich machen, aber ich hoffe die Fische sind nicht gestört bei ihrem Winterschlaf.
Das Wasser aus dem kleinen Becken mache ich raus und erstmal ions Beet oder schadet das auch den Pflanzen? Ich denke nicht...naja und dann erstaml neues wasser reiun oder vielleicht gar keins bis zum frühjaht?...Ojemine...wundet mich auch das das kleine Becken umgekippt ist da wir schon seit 3 Jahren den Teich bzw. Garten haben und es immer den Winter über geklappt hat, dachte Umkippende Gewässer gibt es eher im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> lese dir doch deine Posts bitte vor dem abschicken immer noch mal durch.
> Mir scheint dir gehen da ab und zu ein paar Buchstaben, Satzzeichen oder Worte verloren.
> Das verfälscht manches Mal den Sinn oder macht es schwer das zu verstehen.
> Warum zum Beispiel muss Unkrautvernichter in den Teich?


Kleine Fehler sind nicht ganz auszuschließen, wenn Du meine findest kannst sie behalten.    Guten Rutsch, Willi


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Naja Ida, im Sommer fuerst du dem Wasser Sauerstoff zu und auch Stickstoff nun hast du aber keine Belüftung mehr und schneidest somit die Wasser Prozesse im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Kehle durch.
Stelle dir einfach mal vor du gehst auf ein WC ohne Fenster und Abluft. Wie lange hältst du durch?
Genau so sind die  Teich Bewohner in deinem Wasser dran. 
Wasser Wechsel und Sauerstoff und alles funktioniert im Teich wieder. 
Aber vorher schmeiß die Pluerre aus dem kleinen Teich raus und ersetzte sie mit frischen Wasser, eventuell den Mulm auch.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal recherchiert...das weiß graue Zeug im kleinen Becken war oder ist eine Kamhaut...das sind Mikroorganismen die bilden das und das heißt , wie Samurai bereits geschrieben hatte, das das kleine Becken umgekippt ist
> Jetzt muss ich schnell handeln dass es nicht auch bei dem großen Teich passiert.
> Was kann man da als aller erstes schnell tun, Sauerstofftabletten? Habe ich gerade nicht parat, ich habe aber so einen Sauerstoffsprudler von Oase, ich könnte diesen mal in den größeren Teich machen, aber ich hoffe die Fische sind nicht gestört bei ihrem Winterschlaf.
> Das Wasser aus dem kleinen Becken mache ich raus und erstmal ions Beet oder schadet das auch den Pflanzen? Ich denke nicht...naja und dann erstaml neues wasser reiun oder vielleicht gar keins bis zum frühjaht?...Ojemine...wundet mich auch das das kleine Becken umgekippt ist da wir schon seit 3 Jahren den Teich bzw. Garten haben und es immer den Winter über geklappt hat, dachte Umkippende Gewässer gibt es eher im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen


Mach jetzt keinen Fehler, lass die Luftpumpe erst mal sein. Kahmhaut ist eine ganz dünne Haut die abgesogen wird und wenn Du sie abgesogen hast dann Luft Sprudler an.   Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Ja das stimmt Samurai ich dachte man macht im Winter die Pumpe und so raus falls es friert oder lässt du alles drin? Ich habe dir ja schon geschrieben aber hier nochmal eine Frage, kann ich meinen Oase Swimskim in den Teich machen der hat auch so eine Luftdüse, vielleicht geht das ja, aber was ist mit der Winterruhe der Fische? Stört die das geräusch nicht? Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor den Oase Teichbelüfter einzusetzen das müsste ja auch einen Effekt haben...danke nochmal für all deine Hilfe und Tippslike


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

@Willi...also nochmal kurz zum Verständnis... kein Swimskim nur den Teichbelüfter in den normalen Teich, und aus dem kleinen Becken natürlich alles raus, sauber machen und Frischwasser rein und am Ende auch Sauerstoff, wie weiß ich noch nicht, wie machst du das?...tut mir Leid ich bin etwas aufgeregt weil ich nicht will dass der ganze Teich kippt und es den Fischen nicht gut gehen sollte...und danke für die ganzen Tipps


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Verlege den Skimmer in den kleinen Teich, da ja dort viele über den Sommer eingespeiste 
Ablagerungen existieren. 
In den großen Teich das Oase Belüftungs System ca auf 20 bis 30 cm tiefe. 
So verhinderst du einen Temperatur Abfall der tieferen Schichten in deinem Teich,das reicht vollkommen aus.
Die effizients im Winter ist die größere Dichte des Wassers, das Wasser nimmt bei kalten Temperaturen sehr viel mehr Sauerstoff aufweisen, im Sommer ist es umgedreht.


----------



## PeBo (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ida, ich würde, wenn du das Wasser rausgepumpt hast, Wasser von dem großen Teich dort hineinpumpen und gegebenenfalls den großen Teich mit Frischwasser auffüllen. So hast du im kleinen Teich eingefahrenes Wasser und startest nicht neu.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Und was haltet ihr von Teichschlammentferner Pulver gibt es zum Beispiel von Söll ist das was oder nur Chemie?


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> @Willi...also nochmal kurz zum Verständnis... kein Swimskim nur den Teichbelüfter in den normalen Teich, und aus dem kleinen Becken natürlich alles raus, sauber machen und Frischwasser rein und am Ende auch Sauerstoff, wie weiß ich noch nicht, wie machst du das?...tut mir Leid ich bin etwas aufgeregt weil ich nicht will dass der ganze Teich kippt und es den Fischen nicht gut gehen sollte...und danke für die ganzen Tipps


Hast Du auf den gro0en Teich auch die Kahmhaut? Wenn ja mit dem Skimmer so lange ab saugen bis alles entfernt ist, erst dann die Luftpumpe an. Jetzt ganz ruhig bleiben, wir helfen Dir   Willi


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Dein Produkt von Soell kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt so ne Art Sauerstoff Salz das hebt dir den ganzen Mist an, der nicht in deinem Teich gehört.Dann ist aber auch ein schneller Kescher oder ein guter Skimmer gefragt. 
Aber zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht.
Muss ich mal schauen wie das Zeug heißt.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Ida melde Dich    Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Wenn der ganze Teich verpestet ist gibt es nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten - Kohle Filtern oder Totalwasserwechsel.     Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Sö..





samorai schrieb:


> Dein Produkt von Soell kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt so ne Art Sauerstoff Salz das hebt dir den ganzen Mist an, der nicht in deinem Teich gehört.Dann ist aber auch ein schneller Kescher oder ein guter Skimmer gefragt.
> Aber zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht.
> Muss ich mal schauen wie das Zeug heißt.


Ron Teichfitt von Sö.. hilft da nicht, ist ein GH+KH Aufhärtesalz, da sind auch keine, Phosphate+Nitrate drin wie im Leitungswasser.  Willi


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Das meine ich auch nicht Willi.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi entschuldige ich hatte Besuch, also auf dem größeren Teich ist keine Kahmhaut, werde morgen den Teichbelüfter dort reinmachen.  Aus dem kleinen Becken werde ich das Wasser reinmachen ins Beet und alles andere auch, dann sauber machen und mit Wasser aus dem größeren Teich auffüllen,  eventuell etwas Frischwasser dazu.
Da ich nur einen Teichbelüfter besitze muss ich mir für das kleine Becken noch etwas überlegen,  notfalls den swimskim rein sonst passiert ja baldig dasselbe.  Ich denke ich bestelle einen zweiten kleineren Teichbelüfter für das kleine Becken. 
Das mit den zwei Becken ist noch verbesserungs würdig....danke schon einmal vielmals für all die Ratschläge,  das hat mir schon einmal sehr geholfen.  
Wenn jemandem noch etwas einfällt her damit ich melde mich dann morgen erneut,  nun gute Nacht shy


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Ich meine das Wasser aus dem kleinen Becken rausmachen uns beet...


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Aber ich inspiziere den größeren Teich nochmal genau nach Kahmhaut


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

heute vormittag war ich im Garten und habe folgendes gemacht:
Das umgekippte Wasser aus dem kleinen Becken vor dem Teich komplett leer gemacht , mit Steinen und Pflanzen. Hat ziemlich gestunken aber am Ende dann doch eher nach Teichschlamm halt. War auch ziemlich viel Schlamm drin und an manchen Stellen war dieser glibbrig und grünlich.
naja guter Dünger für den Boden drumherum...

Nach längerer Überlegung habe ich mich dazu entschlossen kein Wasser aus dem größeren Teich rein zu tun, da ich im Moment nur einen kleinen Teichbelüfter habe (Oase Teichbelüfter AquaOxy240) und diesen habe ich in den größeren Teich reingehängt. Er ist auf Dauerbetrieb gestellt und ca 30-40 cm tief drin. Ich habe ihn im vorderen Teil des Teiches reingemacht, die Fische überwintern immer weiter hinten da haben wir extra eine tiefere Stelle gemacht und so sind sie nicht allzu gestört.

Ich habe nun noch ein Oase OxyTex Set 500 bestellt, der ist für die Teichgröße eher geeignet und wird dann ausgewechselt.

Ich hatte die Überlegung das kleine Becken bis zum Frühjahr leer zu lassen , ohne Wasser, und es provisorisch abzudecken, da es aus meiner Sicht gar nicht nötig ist da jetzt im Winter Wasser aus dem größeren Teich ( wo der Wasserpegel eh schon gesunken ist) rein zu machen. Es sind keine Fische oder so im kleinen Becken und da die Pumpe auch aus dem Teich geholt wurde läuft da eh nix. Das Wasser würde also wieder nur rumstehen in dem kleinen Becken und eventuell wieder kippen. Und dafür extra einen Belüfter rein schien mir unnötig...was meint ihr?

Beim Schlamm durchschauen habe ich keine __ Molche oder so gefunden, zwar ein paar kleine __ Schnecken aber man kann nicht alle retten und vielleicht finden die ja auch den Weg in den Teich sowie andere kleinere Bewohner

Außerdem haben wir uns bisher den Teichschlammsauger von den Schwiefereltern geliegen und da die etwas weiter weg wohnen hatte ich auch keine Lust nach dem Wasser und Schlamm rausholen mit Eimer und Schaufel alles nochmal zu machen, war eh alles schon matschig genug

Naja also so sieht es jetzt jedenfalls aus, der größere Teich hat so wie ich erkennen konnte keine Kahmhaut, ich fülle in den nächsten Tagen auch noch Frischwasser auf. Auf den Fotos spiegeln leider die Wolken was sehr ähnlich aussieht

Ist das mit der Belüftung so ausreichend, habt ihr noch andere Anregungen oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen? 

Im Frühling sobald es etwas wärmer ist wollten wir den Rand auch nochmal neu machen und Ufermatten oder Uferfolie verlegen sodass man die Teichfolie nicht mehr so sieht und diese auch geschüzter ist...

Danke nochmal für alle eure Ratschläge und ich freue mich auf weitere Tipps engel
Grüße Ida


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (30. Dez. 2020)




----------



## samorai (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ida!
Da geht ja die Sonne auf so doll hast du geputzt. 
Es hat dir ja keiner gesagt, den Biofilm oder der Algen Teppich direkt auf der Folie wird in der Regel nicht entfernt.
Mit dieser Besiedelung "fährt sich der Teich ein", also nie diesen Biofilm zerstören.
Bakterien und kleinst Lebewesen halten sich darin auf und es ist Winter Nahrung für Fische. 
Nun ändern kann man es nicht mehr, jetzt mußt du wieder warten bis sich der kleine Teich wieder aufgebaut hat, es dauert vielleicht 3 Monate bis er wieder okay ist.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (30. Dez. 2020)

Hi Ron nee das wusste ich leider nicht, ich dachte weil das Wasser umgekippt ist sollte alles raus....aber gut zu wissen man lernt bei Teicharbeiten nie aus  das alles finde ich sowieso super interessant! Ich warte aber noch bis nach dem Winter und dann mache ich Teichwasser aus dem größeren Teich rein vielleicht pendelt sich das Gleichgewicht ja dann schneller ein...bis dahin bleibt das Becken komplett leer. 
Was meinst du gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge von deiner Seite?


----------



## samorai (30. Dez. 2020)

Nö außer Sauerstoff einleiten ist zu dieser Jahreszeit nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (7. Jan. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal frohes Neues an alle 
Und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe Ich habe den größeren Teich letztens mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt und beobachte natürlich, da mir das mit dem kleinen Becken doch einen Schrecken eingejagt hat und ich mich auch belesen habe zu dem Thema Kahmhaut. 
Was mich nicht losgelassen hat war die Frage wieso in dem kleinen Becken diese weiß gräuliche Masse sich unten im Becken gebildet hat und nicht wie sonst bei einer Kahmhaut oben auf dem Wasser.
Es soll aber auch verschiedene Arten der Kahmhaut geben, ich denke unten am Grund war es zu viel an allem ( Nährstoffe Schlamm und so) . Bei der Säuberung des kleinen Becken habe ich auch zwei tote Regenwürmer unten drin gefunden vielleicht waren die ja der Tropfen zu viel bzw deren Faulgase? 
Naja jedenfalls ist das Wasser im größeren Teich ziemlich klar und der Belüfter läuft, der Teichschlamm bzw Mulm ist gut zu erkennen, an manchen Stellen ist er sehr hell was mir kurz Sorge gemacht hatte aber man erkennt dass es Schlamm ist und keine weiß gräuliche Schicht. Kennt ihr das auch von eurem Teich ? Ist es normal, dass der Schlamm verschiedene Farben hat?
Bei anderen Teichen ist er zum Beispiel dunkler....
Ich hoffe, dass die Sache mit dem kleinen Becken eine Ausnahme bleibt und es dem größeren Teich besser geht. Wasserproben habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht da ich davor fast Angst habe...das Frischwasser wird per Pumpe hochgepumpt (Kleingartenverein) und unsere Nachbarn sagen, dass da viel Dünger und sonst was drin sein kann also alles was halt so runtersickert, aber vielleicht traue ich mich demnächst mal eine Probe zu machen. Bisher habe ich immer durch Beobachtung des Wassers ( zu grün, trüb, Algenwachstum...) darüber geurteilt und auch auf die Natur vertraut und durch genug Wasserpflanzen und Skimmer plus Pumpe gehofft das alles einigermaßen ins Gleichgewicht kommt. Die heißen Sommer durch Sonnensegel versucht durch zu stehen und naja dann jetzt im Herbst ein kleines umgekipptes Becken zeigt mir, dass es noch viel zu lernen gibt. Den Begriff Kahmhaut habe ich vorher noch nie gehört 

Leider scheint es auch so zu sein, dass die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere) nicht überlebt haben  Zumindest habe ich nicht viel zu sehen bekommen. Hornkraut habe ich nicht nur gekauftes rein gemacht sondern auch bei einem Badetag am Rhein welches beim Tauchen gefunden und davon etwas rein da ich dachte wildes Hornkraut ist etwas robuster

Nun will ich im Frühjahr noch mehr Pflanzenvielfalt in den Teich bringen das sieht auch toll aus. 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Wasserwerten, Pflanzen und Co. Unten nochmal ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Zustand des Teiches, falls euch etwas auffällt bitte melden 
Danke und Grüße Ida


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ina,

Ich empfehle dir Wasserwerte zu messen, auch von dem Frischwasser, das du genutzt hast. 
Nitrat NO3 und PO4 sollte in jedem Koffer sein. Wundert mich allerdings dass dann kein __ Hornkraut wächst. Im Augenblick ist natürlich auch Winter.
Eine helle Schicht aus zerfallenden Algen habe ich auch, das kann aber auch etwas anderes sein, aber mach dir keinen Stress.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------

